# Making a b



## gekko (Mar 24, 2010)

*Making a bench*

I have been thinking about making a new garden table for my parents since the table we got noe isn't exactly pretty with pressure treated wood on concrete blocks.

The very basic idea i have been thinking of is this (Great paint skills:monkey






if someone has built something similar, i could use some general tips and such

The wood im thinking about using atm is spruce since we have a planted field of them and they are the straightest wood we have.
Also, should i start working with the wood as soon as possible after felling or should i wait a while?

Thanks-


also i think i missed a couple of letters in the title


----------



## Brmorgan (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like you're trying to build one like I built out at the lake a couple years ago:






The boards are all literal 2X8 Douglas Fir milled nearby from a beach log, and the support logs are W.R. Cedar. They are drilled and doweled together, and then I used a couple 2X4 cross-braces under the table to stabilize the whole works. If you use big enough logs and scribe/flatten them to make them fit better, you could get away without the cross-brace. The forestry access campsites around here use big log tables like that. What's nice too is that it's so bloody heavy I don't really have to worry about people "borrowing" it for another campsite etc. farther down the lake. As long as the water doesn't get so high as to float it away, or idiots don't burn it, it should be there for a long time to come.


----------



## Mike Van (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice table Brad!


----------



## Andrew96 (Mar 25, 2010)

I love this place. Somebody dreams up an idea...another guy produces a photo. Simply amazing. 
Fantastic table BTW Brad.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome Brad

Billy


----------



## toby5181 (Mar 26, 2010)

hope this gives you another idea.


----------



## toby5181 (Mar 26, 2010)

try this one more time.


----------



## gekko (Apr 12, 2010)

im making another simple bench while i wait for parts for my logosol M5 mill

Before





After Freehanding cutout, the cutouts will be legs for the bench





Smoothing it out with oldschool tools 





my work is being inspected 





The Logosol M5, missing the slide for the saw





And the killswitch on the 2094 stopped working, the wire broke at the switch so i have to solder it back on





when i get the slide for the m5 mill ill get startet with the bench planned in the first post


----------



## stipes (Apr 12, 2010)

*Nice setup...*

The logosol would make my millin so much easyer for my small logs....Me,,with a Daughter goin tru collage,,,I want one,,but maybe down the road....Congrats and post a pic. of that bench when you get it made!!!!!


----------



## gekko (Apr 28, 2010)

im still waiting for the saw slide for the mill.
ill probably get it in the next few days

made up a simple log table to load them onto the mill
you can see the wire block hanging from the beam that will be used to lift the logs up, i have another one hanging just outside the camera view
i might reinforce the log table more.





got a few short logs to mill for the bench so i mounted some 2x4" between the log supports so i can mill shorter ones on it





the mill just fit under the roof of our barn so i dont have to stand outside it the rain. i might hang a tarp infront of the barn so the rain wont get blown inside.





and a bit of materials


----------



## gekko (May 10, 2010)

finally got the parts from Logosol, the first time this M5 mill and the 2094 have been milling since my grandfather used it in 1997.

Got a small chainhoist to maneuver the logs onto the mill









after a cut





a little rough but no problem





the lower portion of the table/bench is ready.


----------



## jandc (May 10, 2010)

verry good pictures thanks for that!
i like those logosols milling :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Brmorgan (May 10, 2010)

jandc said:


> verry good pictures thanks for that!
> i like those logosols milling :greenchainsaw:



Agreed; I'm thinking I should build a rig like that for milling smaller/shorter logs, in the <16" X 8' size range.


----------



## luvsaws (May 10, 2010)

Looking goodopcorn:


----------



## 820wards (May 11, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> Looks like you're trying to build one like I built out at the lake a couple years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gekko (May 12, 2010)

Got a bit more work on the bench done today.
i also got a 32" Cannon Superbar wich will be used to mill the table boards, i just have to order a few chains

Here's the last of the 4 short logs before milling, these short ones will be the ones the table itself will rest on





the longer ones in the background on the trailer are the lower section that the seat boards will be supported by





in-action shot





much smoother finish on the boards after i filed the chain so it's close to 10* 





probably a good 4" / 10cm of sawdust on the floor


----------



## smokinj (May 12, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## jimdad07 (May 12, 2010)

Nice work Gekko, looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## 820wards (May 12, 2010)

Cool pictures, thanks for posting them.

jerry-


----------

